# Do you have to use Film Canisters?



## that Frog Guy (May 13, 2012)

I was wondering do you have to use Film Canisters for breeding?

I have an exo terra water dish that is very shallow in my terrarium.

Exo Terra Feeding Dish (Medium) - Reptile Food Dishes | Josh's Frogs

Wouldn't it be ok for them to lay eggs there?

The terrarium would look more natural without Film Canisters.


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

No you do not, even for thumbnails. It is incredibly helpful, but you could just put a bunch of healthy bromeliads in the tank and mist very well (even if you do have film canisters you still have to mist the tank so the tadpoles in the film canisters and bromeliad axles to not dry up-most people use automated misting systems for this).

Larger frogs might use that exo-terra food dish to lay eggs, but I do not think thumbnails will. Yes, the film canisters make the tank look unnatural, but people use them because they work really well.


----------



## that Frog Guy (May 13, 2012)

Broms are a good idea too.

But what about the feeding dish?

It seems like everyone uses Film Canisters.


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

I have pondered the same question since some of my darts may be approaching breeding age...and if the canisters are too small for some darts, why do that. So if you use coconut huts, and the frogs complete the breeding in there...where do the fertilized eggs/tadpoles go to complete the grow out process??? Now I'm showing how much of a noob I am....but I bet I'm not alone!


----------



## auratusross (Jan 3, 2011)

you could use aquarium silicone to stick xaxim or coco fibre to the canisters to give a more "natural" look.


----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

You don't have to use film canisters, but most darts like to lay eggs in dark places. IMO those dishes look unnatural. I have used silicone and peat moss on my film canisters. I silicone the f.c. to the glass, and you can also use them to put in your to the bg.


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

so which species would not be inclined to use the canisters???


----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

I think most will use them to hide/sleep.


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

But I look at the size of my yellow terrib. and the azureus...their butts seem too big!!!


----------



## Dendroguy (Dec 4, 2010)

I think if you have thumbs, film canisters are very helpful, and also provide multiple hiding spots across the tank. If you wish to use them, PM me. I coustom make them.

D


----------



## jeeperrs (Jan 14, 2010)

I have those dishes in my tanks. I never find eggs in them but on occasion find a tad swimming around in it.


----------



## MikeM670 (Feb 3, 2011)

My limited experience has been my cobalt's will lay both under a coconut hut on a petri dish and right out on some leaf litter under a large wooden branch where it was slightly darker.

The thumbs I have use the film canisters to lay eggs and hide the tadpoles in. For my vents I just place small glass bowls inside the tank near the front and they will transport tads to them. Same with the cobalt. Easy to take them out of the tank then.

I have a brand new clutch of Vanzolini eggs in a black film canister with what I think are three tads. This is the first eggs I found from them so I am trying to decide to leave them in and let the tads fully develop or pull them now and raise them outside the tank.


----------

